

The Emperor's Old Clothes - C.A.R. Hoare's Turing Award Lecture [pdf] - nickb
http://www.cs.ucsb.edu/~ravenben/papers/coreos/Hoa81.pdf

======
aston
Good read, if only for the opening story about quicksort.

